# Cheapest shipping to the NL?



## Chupacabrita77 (Aug 10, 2013)

I figured if anyone knew the least expensive and best way to ship a package to NL, the expat community would!  I want to ship a box (an autoharp) that will weigh about 12-13 pounds from the U.S. to Limburg. I have a few months before it needs to be there so slow shipping is just fine. 

I just don't know how to go about it and I need it to not break my bank too much. I looked into DHL, but it seems they just offer very expensive express delivery? I am worried that going through the post office might be very expensive too.

I figured many of you have experience with shipping personal items from the states or have relatives who have sent items and care packages and could advise me. I would sure appreciate any tips! Thank you!

-Heather


----------



## schottoft (Sep 3, 2013)

No way, dhl = very expensive
I'll think of something and let you know asap.
All the best, this is Schott-Oftcom


----------



## Chupacabrita77 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you Schott! I appreciate your help! I am hoping to send it soon if I can find a reasonable shipping option.


----------

